# Using Aerosol Polyurethane to finish doors?



## roxksears (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello everyone,

It's been almost a year since my last post and I need your opinion. Last year I replaced 6 paneled doors in my home and finished them myself by staining and applying 3 coats of polyurethane (with a brush) and sanding between coats. They turned out beautiful.

I had one more door to hang and finish, as well as get my fireplace surround done so I hired a fella to do this for me as I physically cannot do it at this time. I talked to him in July and he said he'd have it done by Oct 1st. It still isn't done. I've been understanding of his situations, but this is getting ridiculous and he understands me wanting it done now! 

The door is in the garage, stained. I came home from work yesterday and found 2 cans of Minwax aerosol Polyurethane - all but empty - sitting by the doors. In the house I found the can's top and a icky film on my kitchen countertops. The door frame and molding was put on before staining it so he's having to do that in place. I suspect the icky film is overspray from the polyurethane.

I am not an expert by any means, but it's my understanding that this aerosol polyurethane is okay for some things, but isn't the best for a project like door finishing. Am I wrong?

I sure don't want an inferior result on this final door as it is near the others and will stand out like a sore thumb. This door will also get the most use so I need a durable sealer on it.

I think he was trying to rush things and figured this would go faster. I had provided him with the stain and the polyurethane, so this aerosol stuff is his purchase.

I want to tell him to STOP the aerosol stuff and either do it right or I'll do the finish work myself. Please -- your opinion on this. Thanks! Rox


----------



## torpainter (Oct 27, 2006)

The guys an idiot.Also I would start removing that sticky film before it hardens


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't understand why you think a spray poly is an inferior way to coat the doors. Application stupidity on his part aside, a spray application will give you excellent results if done correctly. You generally need more coats as the application is lighter.
Ron


----------



## roxksears (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Torpainter -- I cleaned it up right away.

Ron6519 -- I'm talking about him using the $5.00 AEROSOL spray cans of poly, not where you use a pneumatic spray gun to apply poly which I understand can be a quality finish. 

Thanks again, I've sent him an email to not use the aerosol. If need be, I'll finish it myself.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Rox,
The aerosol cans are good for spraying small woodworking projects, but like Ron said, it results in a lighter, thinner, film for each coat. So to get the same build up as a couple of coats with a brush, you might have to do 5 or 6 with spraying. Trying to use an aerosol can on a door size piece is pretty dumb, they're not intended for that. If you are using air powered spray guns, they can lay down a lot more material than a spray can. 
Regardless of all this, he should not be spraying trim in your kitchen. I would be really be mad if someone did that in my house.
Mike Hawkins


----------

